# Danensho kata - Hsing-I inspired through R. Trias



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 8, 2016)

I have been looking at the Danensho kata as performed in the Kosho line.






Here is some history I found on a karate blog:

Robert Trias learned some Xingyiquan from a guy named Dongjixing (T'ung Gee Hsing) in the solomon islands where he was stationed during the second WW. RT was a large framed navy boxer who was taken to school by a slight frame chinese guy in the ring. Dongjixing was of the SunLuTang lineage and apparently trained together with Choki Motobu in Okinawa. Their mutual research produced kata called GoPaiSho, NanDanSho, and DaNenSho.


----------



## oaktree (Apr 8, 2016)

What ever Xingyiquan looks lost in the form as I do not see any form resembling it nor the energy look to be resembling it.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 8, 2016)

Yup.

Sure doesn't look anything at all like orthodox Hsing-I !

I think postures from three or four Hsing-I animals were incorporated into the decidedly karate like movement patterns.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Apr 8, 2016)

not sure what the point of the thread is supposed to be about. but i would say Mr Trias backround and lineage is questionable at best.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 10, 2016)

I know we have a few Kosho people:
 Where in the Kosho belt requirements might this fall?
Are the other two forms mentioned also in the Kosho syllabus?


----------



## Buka (Apr 12, 2016)

hoshin1600 said:


> not sure what the point of the thread is supposed to be about. but i would say Mr Trias backround and lineage is questionable at best.



I don't know his lineage, but opening the first Martial Arts school in the United States counts for a lot in my book.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2016)

Interesting form, only saw one thing that I have seen in a Xingyiquan wuxingquan linking form.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 13, 2016)

Buka said:


> I don't know his lineage, but opening the first Martial Arts school in the United States counts for a lot in my book.



Seattle Dojo (Judo) ... 1902
Hung Sing Gwoon , SF ... 1939


----------



## Buka (Apr 13, 2016)

clfsean said:


> Seattle Dojo (Judo) ... 1902
> Hung Sing Gwoon , SF ... 1939



All these years in the Arts and I didn't know either of those facts.
Clfsean, thanks much for that. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Apr 13, 2016)

Buka said:


> I don't know his lineage, but opening the first Martial Arts school in the United States counts for a lot in my book.



Yes apparently it was the first karate school.


----------



## Buka (Apr 13, 2016)

TaiChiTJ said:


> Yes apparently it was the first karate school.



Must have been one heck of an interesting place to have walked into.


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Jun 19, 2016)

No xingyi in the form. I seem to recall having heard this before though. There was also a jujitsu school in NYC in 1929 I don't recall much about it but Black Belt magazine did a piece on it way back when they used to do the Dojo Spotlight column.

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jun 19, 2016)

At

- 0.19, he stops his foot and then punch.
- 0.23, he stops his foot and then punch twice.
- 0.26, he stops his foot and then punch twice.

To follow the XingYi principle, his punch and feet should coordinate together, move at the same time, and stop at the same time.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Jun 23, 2016)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> At
> 
> - 0.19, he stops his foot and then punch.
> - 0.23, he stops his foot and then punch twice.
> ...



Thanks for pointing this out !!


----------

